
Show HN: My book on ASP.NET Core 1.0 and general high performance web app tips - jsingleton
https://www.amazon.co.uk/ASP-NET-Core-1-0-High-Performance/dp/1785881892
======
jsingleton
You can look inside on Amazon to read the preface. More information is at
[https://unop.uk/book](https://unop.uk/book), including a link to read the
first chapter for free (no sign-up etc. needed).

My thoughts on the writing process are here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12121084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12121084)

Happy to take questions.

